# :( Unspayed 3 month old girl, Ireland



## JenB (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi i'm Jen, I have to get my beautiful bunny Ruari rehomed  If there is anyone in Ireland on this please consider.She's aplacid bunny who loves cuddles. Completely black with just a little white nose

Sosad I have to give her away :cry2


I know this is a rabbit forum but I also have to find a new home for my two kick-assguinea pigs. One boy, one girl. Boy is neutered. Will put up pictures soon :tears2:


----------



## Flashy (Aug 26, 2009)

I would suggest posting a picture, and also, if you haven't post in the Ireland forum.

Is she spayed? How old is she?

Why is it you have to rehome her?


----------



## JenB (Aug 26, 2009)

I moved house and unfortunately am not allowed animals:cry1: She's nearly 3months old and is not spayed yet. She is the bunny in my little picture on the left, but here is my photobucket page with some more.

http://s669.photobucket.com/albums/vv58/JenBean/?action=view&current=IMG_2266.jpg


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope you find a good home soon!
Sorry I can't help you out


----------



## JenB (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2009)

wish we were closer--she looks a lot like our Bonnie did.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 27, 2009)

Would you like me to add 'Ireland' it your title? It might attract more people from your area.


----------



## JenB (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes please flashy Sorry i'm not very good at how this all works  the help is much appreciated


----------



## Flashy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hope that's ok  Gives people an indication of the bun too.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a thought, this is a UK based site, and they have a rehoming part on the forum but also the main site. That might also be a good place to post. http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/


----------



## Hop.And.Skip (Sep 12, 2009)

Wish you were closer! I would certainly have helped you out, however with a bad back I cannot travel far


----------

